# PHP auf IIS mit Microsoft SQL Server



## Hannibal (17. Januar 2005)

Guten Tag, diese Kombination ist schon Möglich und kann ohne Schwirigkeiten betrieben werden oder?

Besten Dank


----------



## Arne Buchwald (17. Januar 2005)

Wenn du das nötige Kleingeld für den korrekten Erwerb der Lizenzen hast, ja. Wobei es bei großen Sites eng werden könnte, wenn du den MS-SQL auf derselben Kiste wie den Webserver laufen lassen willst.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (17. Januar 2005)

Also IIS ohne Schwierigkeiten zu betreiben ist wohl schon schwer genug...
Aber man kann dem auch PHP beibringen, welches dann auch einen MS-SQL-Server nutzen kann.

Nachtrag: Warum nicht Apache?


----------



## Hannibal (17. Januar 2005)

Sehr gut, vielen Dank für die Information.

Leider steht Apache nicht zu verfügung, weil ich in der Firma meine Abschlussarbeit auf der vorgegebenen Server-Umgebung zum laufen bringen muss. Die Datenbank steht schon und ich muss ein Webinterface programmieren, durfte aber die Programmiersprache frei wählen und habe mich nun für PHP entschieden.


----------



## MCIglo (17. Januar 2005)

In Verbindung mit IIS ist ASP im Normalfall die bessere Alternative.
Als Webserver aber einen IIS zu nehen ist... dumm.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (18. Januar 2005)

MCIglo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Als Webserver aber einen IIS zu nehen ist... dumm.


Danke , ich versuche jedoch lieber solche Woerter wie "wahnsinnig" oder "unsicher" zu benutzen.

Nachtrag: Mal was korrigiert, was ich beim Posting vermasselt hab.


----------



## Hannibal (18. Januar 2005)

Hmm wo wird denn das Problem liegen? PHP läuft doch auch auf IIS und wenn ich einen SQL Server ansprechen kann wieso sollte ich da Probleme bekommen? Ich werde ja nicht X Grafik Funktionen oder spezielle Funktionen verwenden, sondern nur normale Datenbankabfragen.


----------



## Xaicon (20. Januar 2005)

Ich kann nur meine Erfahrungen äussern:
PHP auf einem IIS läuft, aber es kommt vermehrt zu Zwischenfällen, und Problemen die leider des öfteren unerklährt bleiben, und PHP mit MS-SQL funktioniert ohne Probleme.
In Sachen Performanc hatte ich eingentlich nie ein wirkliches Problem feststellen können.
Also, in meinen Augen, ist es keine optimale Umgebung, aber es sollte seinen Dienst tun


----------



## Caese (25. Januar 2005)

Sollte funktionieren. Anleitung: http://php3.de/manual/de/ref.mssql.php
Für eine Testumgebung brauchst Du kein Geld.
Herunterladen (wenn Student): http://www.codezone.de/Homepage.Codezone
Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Hannibal (28. Februar 2005)

Kann mir jemand diesen Teil etwas genauer erläutern?

Damit diese Funktionen zur Verfügung stehen, müssen Sie PHP mit --with-mssql[=DIR] übersetzen, wobei DIR der Präfix der FreeTDS-Installation ist. Und FreeTDS muss mit --enable-msdblib übersetzt werden. 

Wo muss ich dass unter Windows wie machen?


----------

